
Due to error, stimulus checks marked as mailed May 22, are in fact not sent yet - jermaustin1
https://www.irs.gov/coronavirus/get-my-payment-frequently-asked-questions#missing
======
jermaustin1
For those who don't want to click in -

If the Get My Payment application says your check was mailed on May 22, some
payments scheduled to be mailed on that date were not issued due to a system
error.

Get My Payment will provide a new date once your payment by check has been
scheduled. We apologize for the delay.

